# Evertz Technologies Ltd



## FreeCanuck (Jan 20, 2016)

Looking to purchase Evertz Technologies if the price dips below $16 over the next few weeks. This may be a short term holding ... Too early to go in? Interested in hearing your thoughts


----------



## John_49 (May 2, 2015)

Bought some evertz a while ago, with the aim to hold it a long time. I don't plan on adding to my position because I am interested in picking up a few other stocks first. I am by no means an expert, but the current price looks appealing.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Something to consider is that, although ET performance is great versus the TSX, it's actually doing *much worse* than the tech sector. 
See graph of ET vs XIT

If you like the sector, you might be better off holding XIT.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Whats are peoples thoughts on ET now , James ?


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone .. ?


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

They pay a regular dividend, and a special dividend whenever they have extra cash. I bought two years ago, and have done very well, a capital gain of about $2, and dividends of $2.62 on a $17 stock (they paid a special div of $1.28 last year).

If you compare with XIT, including divs over the last 2 years, ET is well ahead


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

spdr1812 said:


> Whats are peoples thoughts on ET now , James ?


Great to see that it's caught up to the sector. The stock is doing well... as long as it fits within your allocation plan, and you have enough diversification with other stocks, I think it's worth holding.

I'm writing that assuming you already own the stock.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Great to see that it's caught up to the sector. The stock is doing well... as long as it fits within your allocation plan, and you have enough diversification with other stocks, I think it's worth holding.
> 
> I'm writing that assuming you already own the stock.


Yes I already do , wanted to get into some form of Tech stock , that pays a dividend but didnt want to go to the bigger names right away . Seeing if i could land a div payer with some better upside potential . 

Thanks for adding to thread Jaber & James


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

I purchased, then sold, this stock. While I appreciated the small gain I had I desired a better "stable" stock, so I bought GE. Given the 40% loss I have so far it was obviously a better idea to hold on to the ET, oh well, can't win them all.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm looking to clean up my portfolio from my early trading days , build a div/growth group and let it ride for a bit instead of watching everyday during cleanup . 

Thinking about adding to ET , ITP , ECI , MFC , RUS and possibly adding to group , BLX on a bigger dip .

Trying to get rid of BIR , GEI , ENB and a couple small caps .


----------

